# low fuel level message on DIC



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

H i there !!!!
just like the Title says ,, how many litres/gallon remaing on the tank before it will run empty...

thanx for any replies


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I thought it was about 2 gallons left when our NAVI warns us of low fuel..:question:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

My last fill-up took 12.95 gallons according to the pump...I must have been getting close to the warning, but so far I haven't ran it low enough.


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

I have the 1.8 mt ls model, i don't know if they have all the same capacity on all models or not


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

sp33doe said:


> I have the 1.8 mt ls model, i don't know if they have all the same capacity on all models or not


I think the Eco has a reduced capacity tank for weight reduction, but I'm pretty sure all other trims have the same capacity...


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanx for all the replies guys

sp33doe


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Typically you have around 2 gallons left when the low light comes. Depending on the vehicle it could be more. From what the GM product guys told me, it's linked to having a driving range of 50 miles or less too, not just the amount of fuel.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

G-man is correct. The ECO is diffrent. many arguments have been made, it's either a smaller tank, or special filler neck, either way all 3 fill-ups on mine, i was near empty, amd it held approx. 10 gallons. But when i turned wrences many years ago at the Buick, Pontiac dealership, all of the new cars at that time the light would come on when it got own to 2 gallons left, which semingly is correct. 
My eco will hold 12.6 +- gallons, and the DIC message came on once, and it held 10 gallons. 

SO 2 gals left seems to be correct. - Dan


----------

